# Is it just me



## Duck (Nov 6, 2014)

-or does reading stuff like this make you want to punch someone/ something? http://saginaw.craigslist.org/grd/4731835127.html


----------



## bricycle (Nov 6, 2014)

a novelett.....


----------



## Duck (Nov 6, 2014)

Coming soon to a theater near you...


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 6, 2014)

I would hope that is just a stupid joke. It kinda scares me that someone that writes an ad like that is around heavy machinery--a Darwin Award candidate? V/r Shawn


----------



## bike (Nov 6, 2014)

*Whenever I see something for sale with a lot of writing*

I know they are trying to justify TOO high a price!


----------



## phantom (Nov 6, 2014)

*I think perhaps it's just you*

Why would whatever someone else puts in an AD get you to the point of violence ?   After the first sentence just quit reading.


----------



## Boris (Nov 6, 2014)

That ad puts my plumbing story and my pizza story to shame.


----------



## Duck (Nov 6, 2014)

phantom said:


> Why would whatever someone else puts in an AD get you to the point of violence ?   After the first sentence just quit reading.



  Gee, that never occurred to me- Thanks, Captain Obvious!


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 6, 2014)

I think violence has a place--can we just give war a chance? V/r Shawn


----------



## eddy45 (Nov 6, 2014)

*Im with the duck*

Its like that old saying People are A-HOLES and everybody's got an opinion


----------



## squeedals (Nov 6, 2014)

It makes me stop reading the add about half way in...........


----------



## eddy45 (Nov 6, 2014)

*Thats because your smart*



squeedals said:


> It makes me stop reading the add about half way in...........




you know the add is crap so why keep reading to many words anyway and if your like me you rarely ever finish what you sta


----------



## phantom (Nov 6, 2014)

> Its like that old saying People are A-HOLES and everybody's got an opinion




Actually the saying is: Opinions are like silly heads, everybody has one.


----------



## bikewhorder (Nov 6, 2014)

phantom said:


> Why would whatever someone else puts in an AD get you to the point of violence ?   After the first sentence just quit reading.




Couldn't have ss I'd it better myself.


----------



## bikewhorder (Nov 6, 2014)

Duck said:


> Gee, that never occurred to me- Thanks, Captain Obvious!




Why is it ever time I read a post by you I want to punch you the face?


----------



## eddy45 (Nov 6, 2014)

*Allow me*

Its because violence in moderation is necessary and a perfectly normal human reaction but within the right confines (time and place which this is neither) I new some people from  they were always up at 4 A.M cleaning HINT HINT, they never slept HINT HINT HINT these are my own personal observations so if your from in or going to  have a nice day    all im saying is the guy that posted the add may have had prior motives


----------



## mickeyc (Nov 6, 2014)

eddy45 said:


> Its like that old saying People are A-HOLES and everybody's got an opinion




Actually, it's "opinions are like silly heads, everybody's got one".


----------



## eddy45 (Nov 6, 2014)

*I knight thee*

king  obvious, A successor to the crown  thank you for the correction but it does in fact make sense both ways.


----------



## Duck (Nov 6, 2014)

bikewhorder said:


> Why is it ever time I read a post by you I want to punch you the face?



Because you blame me for your midget's forehead?


----------



## Duck (Nov 6, 2014)

bikewhorder said:


> Why is it ever time I read a post by you I want to punch you the face?



 It's all fun-n-games 'til Bikewhorder gives you "Such a slap !"


----------



## eddy45 (Nov 6, 2014)

*2 things*

1 I checked your right I have one, and 2 I recently posted an add on Craig's list but I deleted it after a week I prefer FEEbay because of the security and insurance that you don't have with Craig's list Hence the Craig's list KILLER :eek: and again this is just 1 A- holes opinion


----------



## Duck (Nov 6, 2014)

eddy45 said:


> 1 I checked your right I have one, and 2 I recently posted an add on Craig's list but I deleted it after a week I prefer FEEbay because of the security and insurance that you don't have with Craig's list Hence the Craig's list KILLER :eek: and again this is just 1 A- holes opinion



S'all good, dude!


----------



## eddy45 (Nov 6, 2014)

*Words are fun*

 When I grow up I want be a wordsmith


----------



## antiquecycles (Nov 6, 2014)

*Well said!*



Freqman1 said:


> I think violence has a place--can we just give war a chance? V/r Shawn




That was awesome


----------



## bricycle (Nov 6, 2014)

Duck, have you seen the movie "Face- Off"?


----------



## eddy45 (Nov 6, 2014)

*Thats great "FACE OFF"*

did you see my post in babes and bikes its on 131


----------



## bricycle (Nov 6, 2014)

eddy45 said:


> did you see my post in babes and bikes its on 131




...yea, it's a real Peach!!


----------



## Nickinator (Nov 6, 2014)

Paragraphs are a GOOD thing...makes me crazy to try and read stuff like that.

Darcie


----------



## Duck (Nov 6, 2014)

bricycle said:


> Duck, have you seen the movie "Face- Off"?



 Have you seen "Dr. Who" ?


----------



## hoofhearted (Nov 6, 2014)

Freqman1 said:


> *I think violence has a place--can we just give war a chance? V/r Shawn*














================
================


----------



## bikewhorder (Nov 6, 2014)

I wanna know what a pizza chant sounds like.


----------



## squeedals (Nov 7, 2014)

phantom said:


> Actually the saying is: Opinions are like silly heads, everybody has one.




"Its like that old saying People are A-HOLES and everybody's got an opinion"

I like this version better


----------



## bikewhorder (Nov 7, 2014)

I like my version: "your opinion is like your silly head, you should share it freely with everyone"


----------



## eddy45 (Nov 7, 2014)

*Speechless word perfection*

Its like a symphony of words it leaves a bad taste in your mouth and rolls off your tongue  all at the same time


----------



## Duck (Nov 7, 2014)

bikewhorder said:


> I like my version: "your opinion is like your silly head, you should share it freely with everyone"



 Mine's better;Your opinion doesn't count here, so go take a walk in heavy traffic now, will 'ya?


----------



## eddy45 (Nov 7, 2014)

*Summery*

From an out side point of view it would appear that myself and others on this forum have engaged in a very meaningless conversation about an old ford truck maybe so. with that said I often wonder if somewhere in a place far far away there is a conversation going on right now on a distant internet forum discussing why a bunch of people on a bicycle forum are talking about A holes old ford trucks and whether or not violence has a place in society  (ARE WE LOOKING UP OR ARE THEY LOOKING DOWN) wrap your bicycle around that.

The answer to your first Question is YES  I like hearing the sound of my own voice.


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 7, 2014)

The Duck and Bikewhorder show? Seems like a copy cat, albeit somewhat bitter version, of the Dave and Vince Show. V/r Shawn


----------



## eddy45 (Nov 7, 2014)

*Sad but true*

Most of these fly by night sitcoms never last kinda like this bike TUNE IN NEXT WEEK


----------



## Duck (Nov 7, 2014)

Freqman1 said:


> The Duck and Bikewhorder show? Seems like a copy cat, albeit somewhat bitter version, of the Dave and Vince Show. V/r Shawn



 Apologies to anyone who feels they're called for here, however, In my defense, I didn't ask for bikewhorder's comments to begin with. Waaay back in the day, I would have just stuffed an obnoxious twit like Bikewhorder into a hall locker and promptly forget all about him. Figuratively, I'd like to do the same here however, apparently the little man thinks there's some chance of redeeming himself left, so on and on he incessantly blathers. I'll put the lockdown on his comments once again, and although that won't cut both ways, at least I did what I could to end it.  Thanks /Duck


----------



## bikewhorder (Nov 7, 2014)

Duck said:


> Mine's better; the opinions of chicken geek losers don't count here, so go take a walk in heavy traffic now, will 'ya?




Ahhh, you're just mad because I won't share my ass with you, you filthy old queen.


----------



## Jeff54 (Nov 7, 2014)

Duck said:


> -or does reading stuff like this make you want to punch someone/ something? http://saginaw.craigslist.org/grd/4731835127.html





It is a tough read, lol.. However, looks at the location after or if you can manage to get through the story.

That ther is a good'ol farm boy who's obviously born in Missouri.
And how does I know all this?

His story tells all: Misery loves company.


----------



## eddy45 (Nov 7, 2014)

*craigs list sell trade*

willing to trade for old blue truck serious offers only see pic for description\condition


----------



## kccomet (Nov 7, 2014)

whata ya tryin to say missouri loves company, oh yea i live in missouri


----------



## Jeff54 (Nov 7, 2014)

kccomet said:


> whata ya tryin to say missouri loves company, oh yea i live in missouri






I lived in misery fer 25 year so it aint like me nots, doesn't knows anythings me is not talking bout. Tink me learns this type of rittin lingo thar, not well never wite too. 

Cause I sure as hell didn't talk like that in friggen California! 

California surfer who moved to Missouri, lived in misery.


----------



## Jeff54 (Nov 7, 2014)

eddy45 said:


> willing to trade for old blue truck serious offers only see pic for description\condition




Mah! A! HA! HA! HA! HA!  You too must have managed to read the whole Craig's list ad. AH! HA! HA! HA!.


----------



## eddy45 (Nov 7, 2014)

*going once going twice*

ill even throw in his brother his names Phil sadly he was kicked in the head once OK maybe twice but that's my final offer


----------



## vincev (Nov 7, 2014)

This is obviously an overly detailed,boring and lengthy story.I would say he is Dave Marko or a relative of the moron.


----------



## eddy45 (Nov 7, 2014)

*Sold*



vincev said:


> this is obviously an overly detailed,boring and lengthy story.i would say he is dave marko or a relative of the moron.




to the man on the bicycle.


----------



## bikewhorder (Nov 7, 2014)

*A new sitcom idea*



eddy45 said:


> Most of these fly by night sitcoms never last kinda like this bike TUNE IN NEXT WEEK




I call it Duck's Fantasy.


----------



## Boris (Nov 7, 2014)

phantom said:


> Why would whatever someone else puts in an AD get you to the point of violence ?   After the first sentence just quit reading.




Isn't it too late if what made you so mad is in the first sentence?


----------



## eddy45 (Nov 7, 2014)

*Its never to late*

I really think were kicking a dead donkey here if you know what I mean, some times you have got to know when to shoot the mule,and I don't want to sound like a horses ASS but this thread is the craziest thing iv ever seen. So like they say you can lead a horse to water awe screw it GOODNIGHT


----------



## bikewhorder (Nov 7, 2014)

Dave Marko said:


> Isn't it too late if what made you so mad is in the first sentence?





You're right Dave, this is a stupid comment. I'm taking back my thumbs up.


----------

